# Well rounded humidor....



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Naturally we all like different cigars.

What is always in your humidor and what should every humidor have in your opinion ???

Give me the must haves.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

excellent idea. I'll start with the obvious: shorts and rass.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

This is a very good question.... I'm gonna have to think about it. At the moment, I don't know if there's one thing I'd say *must* be in every humi. I'm still a noob at this and have really been sampling more than anything. 

Hmmmmm....


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

While I am not that big of a believer in all Party Shorts (I think that they are hit or miss when semi-fresh), I do believe that PLPCs and BoliPCs should be a staple and possibly HU Coronas Major.

scottie


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I am completely new to isom's, but after experiencing my first PSD#4 I couldn't imagine leaving them out of a 'well rounded' humidor. If they always taste that good I don't know if I would need anything else :ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm very much a newb, but right now I'm really liking some Monte #4's, #2's, and some RASCC, RASS, Boli PC's, and some Punch PC's. I imagine when I finally drop the hammer on a box it will be RASCC or Monte #4. Love those little gems.:dr


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

with ya on the psd4's. Kind of embarrased, but I've never had a boli pc. PLPC's are a must, but tough to find.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd say Boli. PC and Monte.#4, RASS, and for a special occasion "treat"...RyJ Churchill.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

For me, PLPC and Siglo VI are a must.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Somewhere near the bottom, kinda to the side and out of the way - not so obvious - needs to be a Vegas Robaina to make everything complete.


Ron


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I gotta say a cab of JL #2 and a cab of Punch DC's. Don't forget about a fresh box of PSD4's and an aged box of Boli's.:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine would ne the Boli RC's and the ERDM Choix Supremes. :ss

but now that i have Had the Petit Edmundos Oh man!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

98 montecristo especials and punch ninfas...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> 98 montecristo especials and punch ninfas...


That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

zemekone said:


> 98 montecristo especials and punch ninfas...


Dam you !! :r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't have nearly as much experience as most of you guys, but at this point in my cigar smoking career I have anxiety if I can't reach for any of the following in the humi...

Partagas 898V
Monte #4
CoRo
SCdLH El Principe
Trini Fundadores


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> I don't have nearly as much experience as most of you guys, but at this point in my cigar smoking career I have anxiety if I can't reach for any of the following in the humi...
> 
> Partagas 898V
> Monte #4
> ...


All good choices - tho I'm not much of a fan of the CoRo


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

RASS BBF


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

To be complete, must have:

Monte #2
Something Cohiba... Lancero or Sig VI maybe
RAssc
Trinidad Reyes
RyJ Churchill

What do I know???


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

With my limited experience I would have to say SLR PC, I love them!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Good thread. Party Shorts, HDM Epi #2s, Boli PCs, RASS


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

I approach your question in this manner.

What will almost always be good to smoke (doesn't have to be put away for too long), and what will usually satisfy the many considerations in smoking (time, budget, flavor, nicotine strenght)?

I came up with.

Hoyo des Dieux.
Great format, they smoke good when fresh and within two years are fantastic.

I was thinking any of the Petit Coronas but sometimes they smoke too fast and don't allow for a good unwinding.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

H. Upmann Sir Winston


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

My tastes have been evolving for a long time, and will most likely continue to evolve until they bury me. I have no idea what'll be in my humi in two years from now, anymore than I knew two years ago what I'd have in there today.

What I can say without much doubt is that one, two or even five years down the road, I'll have _something_ from:


Por Larranaga 
Rafael Gonzalez 
Boliver 
Partagas 

That's pretty close to a sure bet.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

... apparently one of each!  

I second the Sir Winston for aging, since you've got a bunch of votes for smoke-em-young PCs.

You'll have to have some Regional Editions just to round things out, too.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Let's see...

Bolivar Corona Gigantes
Bolivar Belicoso Finos
Bolivar Coronas Junior
Cohiba Lanceros
Cohiba Siglo II
El Rey del Mundo Choix
H Upmann No2
H Upmann Sir Winston
Hoyo Epi 1
Hoyo des Dieux
Juan Lopez No1
Montecristo No1
Montecristo No2
Montecristo No5
Montecristo Especiales
Punch Punch
Punch DC
Punch Royal Selection 11 and 12
Partagas Coronas 
Partagas Lonsdales
Partagas Serie du (all of them)
Partagas 898
Partagas SD4
Ramon Allones 898
Ramon Allones Small Clubs
Romeo y Julieta ex4
Romeo y Julieta Churchills tubed
Trinidad Reyes
Trinidad Fundidors
Vegas Robaina Classicos
SLR Lonsdales
Larranga PCs
Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales

Hey, no one said it would be cheap to have a well rounded humidor(s)...this is what should be in all humidors in fantasy world...I need to win the lottery.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Bolivar Corona Gigantes
> Bolivar Belicoso Finos
> ...


Great list! Time to get a huge humi. :ss


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

zemekone said:


> 98 montecristo especials and punch ninfas...


Show off!!! :ss


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

It think it would be easier to list the ones that don't belong. Oops, there are none! :ss


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Bolivar PC
> Cohiba Lanceros
> ...


Looks familiar. :ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Always in my humi: Boli PCs, Shorts, a Siglo (any size), Montes of varying sizes, ERDMs of varying sizes.

Needs to be in every humi: a box of each major or prominent shape (PC, lonsdale, corona, churchill/double corona, demi-tasse/cigarillo, robusto, and at least one monster like a salomones or an A). For me, it's not so much about brand as it is about having different sizes for different occasions. I'm not there yet, but that's okay...the new Aristocrat doesn't land for another month or so


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Boli PCs
RASCC
RyJ Ex#4
898V
Punch RS11

and too many more!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Of late, Partagas 898V (the late-05s are *fantastic*) are always in my humi. Additional must haves that may not have been mentioned: 

06 PLPC
98 Punch Churchill
98 ERDM Lonsdales
91 La Corona Panetelas
83/84 ERDM Panetelas Largas

I'd be happy with that.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Most days I tend to reach for one of the below depending on mood/time; still trying new thngs as well.

898V
Partagas Mille Fleur
Upmann Coronas Majors
Bolivar CJ
Cuaba Divinos
Cuaba Tradicionales
Fonseca Cadetes
La Corona Panatelas
PSP2s
ERDM Lonsdales
LGC # 1
Joyitas
Punch Ninfas
ERDM Grandes De Espagna


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

My well rounded would be ::dr 
RASS
PSD #4
Monte #2
Monte #4
H U Mag 46
Cohiba robusto
Party shorts
Boli PC's Boli RC's
Cuaba Generosos
and some Juan Lopez for "fun"


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

My well rounded would be ::dr 
RASS
PSD #4
Monte #2
Monte #4
H U Mag 46
Cohiba robusto
Party shorts
Boli PC's
Boli RC's
Cuaba Generosos
and some Juan Lopez coronas for "fun"


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Must haves for me, current production (covering almost every size):

PC: Monte 4
Robusto: RASS
Corona Gorda: Mag 46
Piramide: Monte 2
Minuto: Shorts
Perla: Siglo I
Hermoso #4: VR Famosos
Churchill: RyJ Churchill
Laguito #2: Cohiba Coronas Especiales
DC: Lusitania
Dalia: Party 898V
Laguito #1: Lancero
Lonsdale: Monte #1
Cazadore: RyJ Cazadore
Corona: VR Familiares
Campana: BBF
Corona Grande: Le Hoyo Des Dieux
Canonazo: Siglo VI


If my humidor always had these stocked, I'd have the perfect cigar for any occasion :ss .


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

I think a well rounded humi has a good selection of vitolas for the time and mood.

For lunch gotta have the pearlas and maveras (pc).
For after dinner the robos, belis, and no.2
For special occasion the churchills and DC. Havent tackled a DC yet, never have a five hour span to smoke.:ss 

The one cigar I will always keep in the humi is the RyJ Churchill. After that i keep a lineup of each vitola mentioned, other than the DC's. In each size i have about 2 or 3 i cycle through.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I have a little different view of what a "well rounded" humidor should contain:

Habanos 1994 Humidor
Cubatobacco 1492 Humidor
Davidoff Margauxs
Dunhill Malecons
Dunhill Cabinettas
Dunhill Tubos
Pre-90's Cohibas
Partagas 150's
Vintage ERDM's (at least 20 years old)
Vintage SD4's " " " " "
Vintage Punch SS #2's
" " Monarcas
LFDC Diademas
RA Coronas

just to name a few............................


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I have a little different view of what a "well rounded" humidor should contain:
> 
> Habanos 1994 Humidor
> Cubatobacco 1492 Humidor
> ...


oh yeah ... I forgot about those! :r

and I always keep some 1942 sticks around!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Lanceros
Fundadores
Esplendidos
Sir Winstons
A's
Bolivar Belicosos
Punch Churchills
Monte No. 1's
Upmann No 2's
any petite coronas
RJ Churchill Tubos
JL 1 or 2's
RG Lonsdales
Partagas Presidentes


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

zemekone said:


> 98 montecristo especials and punch ninfas...


Amen brother.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I have a little different view of what a "well rounded" humidor should contain:
> 
> Habanos 1994 Humidor
> *Cubatobacco 1492 Humidor*
> ...


Help on the bolds.... 

You forgot the 25th?


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

You guys are all crazy. I'd have nothing but Gurkhas. :mn


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Stonato~ said:


> You guys are all crazy. I'd have nothing but Gurkhas. :mn


:r good one


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

What no love for my favorite... that's okay, more for me

LFdC PC's


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A well rounded humi is full of cash too...:ss


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

1990 ERDM Demi-Tasse
Cuaba Divinos
Boli PC
Trinidad Reyes
VR Famosos


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, in my limited experience:

PLPC
RASS
RASCC
Cohiba Lancero
Cuaba Divinos
Dip #3 & #4
H. Upmann #2
MC #2
ERDM Choix Supreme

(Sorry...there's just too many to list. Who started this crazy thread?)


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Good lists...

For everyday smokes: Siglo I, PSD4, Upmann Super Corona, and RAPC.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

For me it would be:
RASS; Boli PC's; ERDM CS; VR Robustos; Pepin 1932 Sigs; Pepin Black Clasicos; Padilla Miami 8/11's.... to name a few :dr


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

Hemingway Classic Maduro
Anejo 77 Shark
PAM 1926 #35 & #6
Cohiba Siglo I
RASS
Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

If I have the following, I can ALWAYS find something that suits me:

BBF
Boli PC
Party Shorts
AF Short Stories
a few Opus X's and Padron Anni's...


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> A well rounded humi is full of cash too...:ss


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

With limited experience and subject to change with more experience, at the moment my choices would be.

Boli PC
Boli BF
PLPC
LGC Medaille D'or No. 2
HdM le Hoyo des Dieux
Partagas Luci
ERDM Choix Supreme
SLR DC


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

you people make me sick, jealous is sickness right?

1990 ERDM Demi-Tasse
SCdLH El Principe
PLPC
Punch Punch

from the unfunded paranoid cuban00b with a measley 3 Habanos left in his humidor :tu


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

Montecristo #1, #2, #4
RASS, RASCC
RYJ Churchill
Partagas 898v
any bolivar


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

I would go the tiered approach, your humi gets more well rounded as time goes on.

*Basic Level*

BBF
Mag 46
Monte #4
Uppman or Monte #2
PSD4
RyJ Coronas

Add for * Level 2*

Boli CE
Cohiba Lanceros
Fonseca #1
Sir Winston
Punch Punch
898V
RASCC
RyJ Coronas

Then for a _well_ rounded ultimate humi add these...

Boli CG
Boli Bonitas
Cohiba DCLE
Cohiba Esplendidos
Mag 50 LE
Hoyo EELE
Juan Lopez S#1
Monte D LE
Part Lusi
Punch Churchill
Trinidad Fundadores
VR Famosos

Now that should keep you busy for a while...YMMV of course.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

lots of interesting lists posted. for me:

Bolivar BF
Bolivar CG
RG Lonsdale
PSD4
Partagas Lusitania
RyJ Churchill
Cohiba Siglo III
HUpmann No 2
Punch Churchill
Need something Monte - maybe No. 1 or Especial No. 1...

Great topic, btw!


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello.

Long time no see.

Lots of nice choices above.

I want some more of those custom Taboada sticks.

p


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Rass, Pepins, ERDM CS (for a milder change); Cohiba Robusto (or any other vitola); Partagas D4; Montecristo #4; Sancho Panza Coronas (will be harder to find very soon); Boli PC's for the sheer joy of them; and VR Famoso. 
I don't have any aged cc's except for one or two that destroyed my mailbox recently, but I can heartily recommend most anything from 2006 :dr
Anything beyond the above, I draw a blank. In fact I haven't made a purchase in a while mainly because I can't think of anything I would want.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'd like to make an addition:

98 Partagas Charlottes


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

I am fairly new, and still "experimenting" to find that perfect smoke to make a perfect Humi... but I seem to always have some Monte #4, Boli pc, and RyJ Churchills on hand:tu ...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I have a little different view of what a "well rounded" humidor should contain:
> 
> Habanos 1994 Humidor
> Cubatobacco 1492 Humidor
> ...


Looks more like my fantasy list :dr!!!!

Ron


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Looks more like my fantasy list :dr!!!!
> 
> Ron


You ain't lyin'. But I bet it looks like _almost_ everyone's fantasy list.


----------

